# WTF Chat Room?



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2011)

"Firefox has prevented this site from opening a pop-up window"

I get this *everytime* I refresh or go to a new website from the chat room. 

And NO it's not because I'm on a mac, or because I'm on firefox, people.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2011)

Has it worked for you before? I'm pretty sure it's a flash based ap and don't know what the thing is again with Apple and Flash products...

Sorry - really tired.. Free bump to help out


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2011)

I should have mentioned, it does it on my Windows laptop as well. I don't know what's happening with it.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2011)

i use it with firefox fine ?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2011)

it could be something to do with your cookies being blocked?

oh wait you're on mac... erm well shit...


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 17, 2011)

There was an Adobe Flash update for me yesterday did you install the update?

It works for me


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2011)

I just tried it in firefox on the mac, it pops up a little window that says it's logging you out of chat. I would guess your firefox stops that from showing that and gives you the warning.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2011)

stop using firefox and get a real browser.

/nerd rage


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 17, 2011)

Works for me 

Re-Install Firefox?

You need to get Chrome, anyways.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 26, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> You need to get Chrome, anyways.



The problem is the Mac.

Oops. I meant Firefox.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

My firefox works perfectly. Did you upgrade to the latest version?


----------



## flo (Feb 26, 2011)

What exactly is the chat room?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry to bump, but how the heck do I find the chat room?!? lol thx


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 21, 2011)

Chrome. 

I gave up on Firefox after it did several things of that nature to me, like not letting me set Google as my default search engine. Who the hell wants to use "fast browser search" instead of Google...


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

fwd0120 said:


> sorry to bump, but how the heck do I find the chat room?!? lol thx


 
top of the screen, under the sevenstring.org logo, click community, click chatroom


----------

